# Prepper wish list



## mariah2430 (Sep 19, 2014)

I have read quite a few threads about what everyone has or is currently doing for their preps so I wanted to start a thread fir everyone's wish list. Whether it be somerhing physical you want or a new skill you would like to learn or improve upon. Please share your "prepper wish list".

Every 2 weeks when I get paid I add at least one item to my prepper inventory. The amount of items I add depends on price as I am on a very low income.

My current wish list:
New boots
Harpoon set (3 piece)
Several books : to name a few as follows.
Foraging handbook
Backyard medicine book
Primitive skills and crafts
52 prepper projects handbook
Bushcraft manual
Military style backpack (think I have one picked out bur not quite sure)

Skills:
Welding and other metal working, I would love to learn some blacksmithing.
Knitting and crochet
Flint knapping 
Other primitive skills.

Thats it for now. More when I aquire the items listed or if I see somerhing in my browsing that would be useful.

Please share your wish list


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

Great thread. 
I would like to get my Wilderness EMT rating and my Ham radio license.
I also wish for the wood/coal fired forge that I've had my eyes on for a few months now hopefully it's still there in the spring.:factor10:

I wish I could convince the wife to move to BOL.:lalala:


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Honestly not much left on my wish list. 

More salt, bicarbonate of soda and sodium hydroxide would be nice. An AA 41 quart canner would be good too, throw in another 2000 Folwers Vacola preserving jars for good measure. Tattler lids, lots of tattler lids.
An extra 20 ton of grain storage and a very large hay shed full of alfalfa and straw. 
For me it's more getting more done here than actually buying anything. My workshop finished, the back kitchen and kill room finished and the camping area finished would be wonderful.

Skills, making household brushes is next on the list.


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

Wellrounded's wish list works for me


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

If I am wishing I would go this way:

1. Ability to read minds and implant compelling thoughts.

2. A magic wallet that produces unlimited cash as I want it.

3. A phaser pistol & rifle that never runs out of energy/ammo.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I want to win the lotto so I can buy a place away from others and have my own homestead.


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

I want Sentry's rifle that never runs out of ammo! That's definitely at the top of my list!

And of course: 

1.) More pasture and better fencing around all of it. 
2.) A dedicated goat shed with milk parlor. 
3.) A pond! We were supposed to have it dug this past fall, but the dozer didn't materialize
4.) More horse or ox drawn farming eqipment, plus extra harness materials
5.) A cooler root cellar, I just can't keep ours as cold as I'd like
6.) HAM radio, and someone to teach me the works
7.) Hand pump for the well
8.) Another couple years worth of FD food
9.) New boots! Always new boots. Even if I already have several pairs stashed away. You can never have to many boots! 
10.) Fix one tooth I broke in half years ago and continues to abcess every few years. I need it yanked, but its a front tooth, so I'd have to get a fake one screwed in or risked looking like the hillbilly I am already called. Speaking of which, did anyone see that the original Elly Mae passed away?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

A piece of beautiful remote property I can craft into the bol of my dreams. And my sister is preggars so I would like to add another six months of food just in case doorstep fam shows up


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

A very conservative honest & transparent government.
But knowing will not get that more money. So I can get more stuff.


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

What I want.
1) The End of my contract 3 more years till that happens and I'm a free man again.
2) Land, the future Misses and I want to get at least 10 acres probably closer to 20 and a house when I'm free. Till then we are saving everything we can for the down payment. Looking at South to Central Texas.
3) I'm a gun nut, so their are a few guns I wouldn't mind picking up.

Skills,
1) I'm currently in a course that is a MIL Armorers course. Meaning my job will be to maintain firearms. Pistols up to Machine Guns, if I stick it with it long enough the fun stuff... 
2) I want to learn how to Butcher, and how to be a general handyman around the house. 
3) I want to continue to develop the skills I have started learning in this course, and maybe get a job with a PD when my job ends. 

The last few items on the list the ones below this sentence, will never happen but its nice to have dreams...
Besides that I wish for America to Wake up, the abolshment of the ATF, and the end of war.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Yea ... I'm going to pass on this one ...


----------



## TUSTX (Jan 24, 2015)

What nobody wants an M1 Abrams or a AC-130 lol


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

More children.

I don't want Roo to be an only child and have to deal with our death alone (post or pre SHingTF).


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

I have everything except for a live in massage therapist.


----------



## TUSTX (Jan 24, 2015)

More children ? Why not adopt take one that's already here an has ta deal with it instead of bringing in a new one jus my 10 cents worth


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

TUSTX said:


> More children ? Why not adopt take one that's already here an has ta deal with it instead of bringing in a new one jus my 10 cents worth


Good idea, there are several single mothers that are prepping. Just bring in the mothers and children.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

TUSTX said:


> More children ? Why not adopt take one that's already here an has ta deal with it instead of bringing in a new one jus my 10 cents worth


My husband was adopted as were his 2 sisters. Lets just say that when his parents passed NONE of the 5 kids stay in contact with each other.

2 of my cousins are adopted as was their adoptive father. They are truly family with each other and the rest of my family.

I don't know why but adopting children doesn't always go as planned. They can still feel alienated even if they are raised with all the love and family in the world.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Grimm said:


> More children.
> 
> I don't want Roo to be an only child and have to deal with our death alone (post or pre SHingTF).


You know Grimm, I'm sure there are a host of guys here who would be more than happy to help you with your situation... :laugh:  :ignore: 
I like the adoption idea... :flower:


----------



## gnome (Jan 22, 2015)

Grimm said:


> My husband was adopted as were his 2 sisters. Lets just say that when his parents passed NONE of the 5 kids stay in contact with each other.
> 
> 2 of my cousins are adopted as was their adoptive father. They are truly family with each other and the rest of my family.
> 
> I don't know why but adopting children doesn't always go as planned. They can still feel alienated even if they are raised with all the love and family in the world.


I have a twin brother a mile away that I rarely talk to and my wife has 4 brothers and a sister she rarely talks to. None of us are fighting that is just how it seems to work out. We are still where we help each other out.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

gnome said:


> I have a twin brother a mile away that I rarely talk to and my wife has 4 brothers and a sister she rarely talks to. None of us are fighting that is just how it seems to work out. We are still where we help each other out.


My mom doesn't chat with her sisters everyday but we all know they are there for each other anytime for any reason.

K's siblings on the other hand are never there for K or each other but demand K be there with a snap of their fingers and at his wife and daughter's expense.

There is a difference between having separate lives and still maintaining relationships with family and demanding that everyone take care of your whims when you have them at great expense in their own lives.

Example:

K's sister needed help moving across town to a new apartment. She calls K and they set up plans for the next weekend (the only time K gets to spend with his daughter). K and I with Roo and the dog drive the 100+ miles so he can help her move. I drop him off with his sister and take Roo and the pup to my folks for the day. No biggie.

The day was fine and promises were made that the sister and her BF would help us next time we needed to move.

6 months later we were moving down the mountain to a new house. We set plans with the sister and her BF for several weeks before the move. The day came and they were a no show. THAT night we get a call they had no intention of ever helping us move. We had to hire movers and the move 10 miles down the mountain cost us over 3K.

K's family are narcissists. They think they can use and abuse my family and myself and retell the stories so we are the villains when things don't work out the way they demand.

Lets not forget that even though I spent 21+ hours in labor with Roo she is not my child but theirs to abuse as they see fit.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

helicopter5472 said:


> You know Grimm, I'm sure there are a host of guys here who would be more than happy to help you with your situation... :laugh:  :ignore:
> I like the adoption idea... :flower:


K might take issue with that...

:eyebulge:


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

More primitive tools, these that only need man power to run.
A real cleaning/tanning shed for wild game.
Finish the large green house & larger storage shed.
BBQ pit for primitive cooking without gas (we have a makeshift one now).
More fruit-nut bushes & trees.
Mill pond with grits mill & saw mill would be great, but unlikely.
A few goats, more chickens.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

A couple of distillers ( 1 for water and 1 for vinegar)

My root cellar built(!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

To finally get all our acreage fenced in


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

helicopter5472 said:


> You know Grimm, I'm sure there are a host of guys here who would be more than happy to help you with your situation... :laugh:  :ignore:
> I like the adoption idea... :flower:


Glad you touched this one Hleicopter, I was going to but decided the prudent thing would be not to. At my age, I should probably just get another Lab.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I have most of my preps other than the illusive BOL. A simple one I overlooked until the other day though is a meat thermometer. I now have 2.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Grimm said:


> My husband was adopted as were his 2 sisters. Lets just say that when his parents passed NONE of the 5 kids stay in contact with each other.
> 
> 2 of my cousins are adopted as was their adoptive father. They are truly family with each other and the rest of my family.
> 
> I don't know why but adopting children doesn't always go as planned. They can still feel alienated even if they are raised with all the love and family in the world.


I grew up as a foster child, the foster parents were great but still not like having a real mom or dad, so here I am after being on this planet for 72+ years and I still feel the holes left by not having my real parents, just sworn I'd never do that to my own children. That being said, if we could have afforded to when we were younger, we might have adopted children.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Viking said:


> I grew up as a foster child, the foster parents were great but still not like having a real mom or dad, so here I am after being on this planet for 72+ years and I still feel the holes left by not having my real parents, just sworn I'd never do that to my own children. That being said, if we could have afforded to when we were younger, we might have adopted children.


Money is the biggest factor when adopting.

K said it best last night- When it comes to adopting you want the youngest child (infant) possible. It allows you to mold and raise that child as you see fit. Fostering and adopting older children comes with a whole new set of problems/issues that most people don't have the heart to deal with.

K was adopted as a 10 day old infant. The first family to foster him adopted him. He has no desire to find or know his birth family.

His sister Jill was adopted older (6 years old) after being tossed between her abusive birth mom and foster families. She has more than a few screws loose and doesn't want to be part of her adoptive family or her birth one.

The other sister Mona was also adopted later and tossed about from foster family her whole life. She was adopted because K's mom felt bad for her being tossed out Christmas morning from each foster home. She never knew her birth family until the last few years. They constantly want to barrow money from her. She wants everyone in her adoptive family to be there to help her but she wants nothing to do with any of them when they need her.

My 2 adopted cousins were adopted through private adoptions and see no need for their birth families. They have their adoptive family and that is all they need.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Grimm, K is right, the younger the better... I was adopted at 5 months. All I know is that I was born in Knoxville Tenn. and have a sister that is 5 years older than me. I have had no interest in finding my real parents or even my sister. I have a brother 3 years younger than I which I grew up with and have been lucky to have had good parents and good times growing up...


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

Grimm said:


> THAT night we get a call they had no intention of ever helping us move. We had to hire movers and the move 10 miles down the mountain cost us over 3K.


Well first of all, stop being a floor mat. There are 2 ways (probably more) to do this.

1) Next time they call just tell them you're busy. Perhaps let them know you're still have a few box's to unpack from your last move. 
2) Tell them to F-Off, hang up the phone and take Roo to the park for the day.

I'm more inclined to use bullet point #2 as I've long ago grown tired of being taken advantage of.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

squerly said:


> Well first of all, stop being a floor mat. There are 2 ways (probably more) to do this.
> 
> 1) Next time they call just tell them you're busy. Perhaps let them know you're still have a few box's to unpack from your last move.
> 2) Tell them to F-Off, hang up the phone and take Roo to the park for the day.
> ...


Already did number 2 just before Thanksgiving. Its nice knowing I have family that wants to spend the holidays with me and my in-laws are not invited!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I want one of these!


----------

